
Why Tipping is Wrong - SethMurphy
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/16/opinion/why-tipping-is-wrong.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
georgeott
How do we change this? It's so ingrained in American culture, I'm not sure we
can.

